# What does free lease mean to you?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I have free leased my horses out before and to me...this means you don't pay anything to me to lease him/her,but you are responsible for boarding,feed, and any lessons,show fees,etc. I still pay for farrier if they want as I like how my farrier trims. And I pay normal vet fees for shots,etc. 

But...I was talking to someone and they were saying (to them) free lease means I (the owner) pays for feed,board the horse where they want and I (the owner) pay for it, as well as anything else...and they use the horse for free. 

What are your thoughts on free lease and what it includes/doesn't include :wink:

Thanks!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A free lease to me is as you explained. You pay for the maintenance but not the horse.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I was going to free lease a horse. I would be responsible for every single penny. Board (offsite), vet, farrier, all tack and literally everything. The only upside to a free lease is dictating what goes on with the horse but if something happens and finances do not allow the horse would go back to owner.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I would think free lease would also include farrier, and vet, and some kinda written injury illness contract. LIke who pays what if the horse gets sick or injured. I think this is very important to be spelled out in writing ahead of time. WHo pays what, what is max leaser is required to pay vet, who makes euthanize decisions, etc.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

To me they pay board, and depending on situation they should also pay farrier, routine vet and supplements if needed (more for full off-site lease) if it's a half or on-site lease more likely not to include farrier/vet/supplements.

Normally that is very regular and normal in the horse world to understand that term of "free" lease because a lot of people expect a fee given to the owner on top of regular horse costs.


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

We were gonna free lease our horse at one time which meant to us we pay everything. We just wanted our horse to get exercised and ridden by a good rider.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Free lease to me means that you are responsible for all the care, feed, board, farrier and in return you have sole use of the horse. Some contracts include vet fees, some don't. 

I don't think leases, even when you pay for everything, are free leases when you are required to keep the horse on the land of the owner.


----------



## Kristi46773 (Apr 5, 2012)

A free lease to me would be how you described...however i have had it the other way where the owner prefers to take care of everything and i just excersize and care for the horse. to me personally the first seems most fair, it should be the owners preference though


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Piaffe said:


> I have free leased my horses out before and to me...this means you don't pay anything to me to lease him/her,but you are responsible for boarding,feed, and any lessons,show fees,etc. I still pay for farrier if they want as I like how my farrier trims. And I pay normal vet fees for shots,etc.


I think you have it exactly right.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions. I guess I was just surprised that they wanted me to pay full care board for them where they wanted AND lease my horse for free.*shrugs*. In the future I will have to be sure to spell out the terms of a free lease (on one of my horses) clearly as apparently opinions vary on it!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah.. to me free lease means they take care of everything for the horse. Eg: Board, feed, vet care, farrier care but that I maintain ownership.


----------

